# Lume Shot Oristitan



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Just Messin Around..... no depth of field in this light










Cheers Mal


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice Mal.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice lume on that Mal.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Ooooooooooooh

That's done it for me!


----------

